# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 Using Signar to auto diplay on Other Computers

## Makumbi

```
   Dim cmd As New SqlCommand("SELECT NAME,SEX, ADMNO,STDTYPE,AGE,Phone,address FROM Student")
            StudentGrid.DataSource = Me.ExecuteQuery(cmd, "SELECT")
            StudentGrid.DataBind()
            'Required for jQuery DataTables to work.
            StudentGrid.UseAccessibleHeader = True
            StudentGrid.HeaderRow.TableSection = TableRowSection.TableHeader
        End If
```


i would want immediately after entering a record it should display by date  so that the other end user can see that a record has been inserted

----------


## jdc2000

Possibly useful links:

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...gettingstarted

https://bytes.com/topic/asp-net/answ...tabase-changes

https://www.codeproject.com/Question...ating-database

https://www.google.com/search?q=asp....client=gws-wiz

----------

